# Paysafecards bei x.000 Klicks



## KingsOfMetal (27 Juni 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich habe schon vor der Anmeldung hier schon im Forum gesucht und gestöbert, mir fällt aber grad keine passendere Kategorie ein. Denn im Endeffekt könnte das ganze auf Spam und Werbung hinaus laufen.

In einem Spiele-Forum tauchte ein neuer User auf, der gleich mal 3 Threads erstellte, in denen es überall darum ging, man solle ihm auf einen bestimmten Link klicken. Ein Reflink mit einer Zahl hinten dran.

Es ginge darum, wenn er 500 Klicks habe, bekäme er eine 10-Euro Paysafecard.

Ich habe mir die Seite  angeschaut, die sehr unprofessionell aufgemacht ist und die nicht gut funktioniert, angeblich grade in Wartungsmodus.

Für die Anmeldung braucht es eine gültige Mailadresse und einen Usernamen. Mehr ging im Moment nicht.

In der Aufmachung der Webseite steht dann auch noch etwas von "ein Projekt von xxx " und hier steht dann auch eine Webseite, die komplett auf "Wartungsmodus" steht.

Im Impressum wird eine Person genannt, die ich gegoogelt habe und von der dann weitere Webseiten, alle irgendwie grad in "Wartungsmodus" gefunden werden.

In der erstgenannten Seite müssten laut der Statistik von den bisherigen Usern so viele Punkte eingfahren worden sein, dass der Betreiber jetzt schon Paysafecards in Höhe von mehreren hundert Euros verteilen müsste.

Trotzdem steht im Impressum der Satz:
Ich handle als Privatperson bzw. bin Kleinunternehmer gem. § 19 UStG und weise somit keine Umsatzsteuer auf meinen Rechnungen aus


Wer solch hochdotierte "Gutschriften" ausweist, dürfte doch wohl kaum unter so eine Privat/Kleinunternehmerregelung fallen?

Ich weiss grad nicht, ob ich die Webseiten bzw den angeblichen Betreiber der Seite nennen darf/soll aber ich sehe da in jedem Fall auch die Gefahr, dass das ein Datensammler ist, der E-Mailadressen abgreift und weiterverkaufen könnte.

Womit das ganze dann wohl auf die Kategorie "Werbung und Spam" hinaus laufen dürfte.

Wenn das hier doch nicht rein passt, dann bitte um Verschieben

Danke


----------



## Hippo (27 Juni 2012)

Du die foreneigene Kristallkugel ist grad außer Haus beim Polieren ...
... ein bißchen mehr "Butter bei die Fische" wäre hilfreich!


----------



## KingsOfMetal (27 Juni 2012)

Die Webseite heisst

http://twixzo.de/
Copyright © 2012 by Twixzo.de - Ein Projekt von http://www.yamstudio.de/

Die "Pseudofirma" nennt sich *Twixzo.de Media Group*

ebenfalls von der selben Person eine Webseite namens http://finddy.de  und da nennt sich die Firma dann Finddy Media Group

Ausserdem gibts noch so ne Kostenlos-Url mit http://finddy.de.tl/Home.htm
hier gehen die Linkicons von Admin und Co auf www.finddy.de

Unter http://twixzo.de/statistiken.php  die Punkte, die schon von irgendwelchen Leuten "erarbeitet" wurden, diese in Vergleich gesetzt mit den Paysafecard-Prämien unter
http://twixzo.de/praemien.php  ergäben eine recht hohe Auszahlsumme.

Irgendwie müsste sich das ja gegenfinanzieren. Liegt vielleicht an meinem Werbeblocker, dass ich keine Werbeeinblendungen sehe, aber andere Erklärung, wie sich das seriös finanzieren lässt, ist mir nicht denkbar


----------



## Goblin (27 Juni 2012)

Lass die Finger da  weg. NIEMAND würde Paysafekarten einfach so verschenken. Auf keinen Fall persönliche Daten angeben die angeblich zu Zuschicken der Karte benötigt wird. Niemand weiss was damit alles so angestellt wird

Man hofft hier wohl auf User die vor lauter $ Zeichen in den Augen ihr Hirn abschalten


----------



## Heiko (23 Februar 2013)

User: "Ich.". Bitte melde Dich an und kontaktiere mich mal per PN oder schicke mir bitte eine Mail an [email protected].

Wir müssten mal was besprechen.


----------



## NIEMAND (25 Februar 2013)

Die Paysafecards werden nicht verschenkt man muss einen Werbelink versenden bekommt dann Punkte oder man nimmt an Bonus Aktionen teil dafür gibts dann auch Punkte die kann man tauschen gegen Prämien zb eine paysafecard


----------



## ggg (19 März 2013)

uns gehts, also bekommt man die dann wirklich ?


----------



## Hippo (19 März 2013)

Unser Rat - FINGER WEG


----------



## Jovos (14 Juni 2013)

scherz ist abzocke 
kannst hier nachlesen


http://www.webutation.net/de/review/twixzo.de


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2013)

...blöd, dass bei der Google-Vorschau dein ironischer Satz angezeigt wird und nicht der Rest.


----------

